# The Moment To Board The Bus Has Come Following Is The Text Of The Paper Presented By The Nayeem Akht



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 19, 2005)

(Two things in the beginning. I am one of those who subscribe to the view that Srinagar Muzaffarabad road is a destination itself.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hinduism/SIG=1230t2pbr/*http%3A//www.greaterkashmir.com/full_story.asp?ItemID=5655&cat=12*


----------

